# Any comments on Frankia motorhomes please?



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

After months of browsing motorhome brochures I have made up a very short shortlist of potential replacements for my 6 year old Burstner. Currently top of the list is Frankia (Comfort A class based on Merc 5t chassis, probably 7400 model). However I know absolutely nothing about these motorhomes apart from what I read in their glossy brochures and on this forum. I'm not even sure if I have seen any out and about in this country. 
The one potential downside I know of is that there is only one UK dealer and he is at the opposite end of the country from me. However I had similar issues with my Burstner as I bought it down south and our nearest Burstner agent will not touch it because I didn't buy from them! Consequently I have found and rely on several reliable workshops (both habitation and mechanical) who although not Burstner franchisees will do excellent work for me and would do similar on any type of motorhome.
I would appreciate therefore, before committing any of my hard earned cash to Frankia, any comments, good or bad, on Frankia motorhomes. I am especially interested in things like build quality, reliability and availability of spares.
Thanks in advance for your comments.
Tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally very good. I have had problems and found the factory less than good at fixing them although they claim that the problem arose because they did not understand properly what my problem was.

This van is better made and has had far fewer faults than my previous British built vans. I am undecided as to whether I would buy another one. I did think not after having had to rectify the work the factory didn't do properly. I know that some have had Concorde or Carthago vans and had no problems so I might try one of those next time. Ideally I think I would like an RS Motorhome.

Generally thumbs up on the Frankia product if not the factory, but I may have been unlucky, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had my 5year old Frankia for over a year and would definatly
buy another.

I looked at lots of Burstners, Euamobils, and many other Marques and was dissapointed by quality of finish etc.

Then I saw a Frankia at a show and it made me realise that I can get a van that I am happy with. 

Frankia have a lot of things that other vans do not offer for instance a decent bathroom sink where your elbows and head don't collide with walls and cabinets etc.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. I have been very happy with the Burstner and it seems to be very well built. The main reason for change is I would really like rear wheel drive (less chance of getting stuck on grassy CS/CL's) and a good payload.
Anyone else care to comment on Frankias?
Tony


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We have a 3 three year old Frankia T7400BD on a Sprinter 518
i.e. low profile rear bed above garage twin rear wheel on 5T on chassis

why did I buy it :-

1:RWD so important after several FIATS
2ayload
3:enough power for relaxed cruising
4:layout 
5:quality

does the Frankia fit the bill - yes it does - though its not been without its little faults -roof rack has been the biggest problem - only fixed into roof with a single wood screw at the rear.

So much better than the British vans I've owned (pity because I would love to buy British) - its not 100% but I bet I wouldn't find any make that was 
(eg. noticed a Carthago on display at the November Caravan show with a leaking water tank in the double floor space - stupid design on that Carthago as the inspection cover was on the side of the tank not the top)

Like Erneboy I have also been to the factory for repairs preferring the factory rather than Cranhams to do the work, unlike Erneboy I had excellent service there & could not fault them - though they are very busy with all manor of repairs including crash damage and modifications. its also a lovely part of Germany for a holiday so its no big deal booking in for repairs or a service & combining a holiday, they will even lend you a camper to continue your holiday if repairs are likely take some time

PS Cranhams have been ok as a dealer & the aftersales not bad


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I think they have some great features and quite innovative including the variospace which has a slide out. We very nearly bought one from a dealer in Germany after a visit to Dusseldorf but decided not to in the end. 

A friend of ours has one and loves it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Factory*

I am in with both trek and erneboy on comments.

I have only ever ran Mercedes Sprinters. For where we venture, it has to be RWD. I don't like the Idea of FWD and would not go anywhere near the current Fiat.

I have had lots of problems with the Frankia build and design. But I found out to late about the factory and find it easier to do my own repairs and modifications. When I have finished, the van will be better than ever.

The Frankia Layout Design Idea is well thought out. There are not many European layouts with 6 full size berths, 8 Travel seats (4 of them belted).

But the build quality of this Frankia compared to our previous Eura Mobil is a bit lacking. The ALDE Heating could have been brilliant, had it been designed and installed better.

We like

*Frankia Layout- 2 lounges, two doors separating them for privacy
*Frankia Vario Bathroom
*Mercedes Twin Rear Drive
*Mercedes Adaptive ESP
*Mercedes Smooth V6 Diesel that still manages around 20-22mpg

We don't like

*Frankia Poorer than expected Build Quality

I researched the Frankia brand and models a lot before buying. I think at the time of production, Frankia had suffered a fire in one of the Factories. So maybe a bit of a rush job coupled with attention to detail.

Would I buy another?

I would look at Concorde and Cathargo to see if we could find a suitable layout. Then look closely at the current build quality of them and Frankia before making a decision. When I say closely, I would want to visit each Factory and then pull a few models to bits.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a Frankia 7400 ?? Comfort. 2004 model, for a couple of years
Built on a 416 twin rear wheel RWD Mercedes, very happy with it, only one fault, being a door catch, which was easy fix,, 

Maybe the newer ones are different, but i found it well screwed together, excellent layout for what we needed, (good tow capacity, large rear double, with garage below, and good loo/shower , Drove very well

I would have bought another but needed a 3 ton tow weight, ie about 800 kg more that the Frankie had, so now have a 850 Iveco 5 ton Burnster,, all i can say, built quality is not up with the Frankie, OE doors are thinner, and do not seal half as well, timberwork is thinner, and a tad MFI ish !!

Now if i could buy a Frankia, around 26/28 foot,, that would tow 3 tones, have 180bhp +, large rear bed over garage etc, would buy one tomorrow !!

Someone find me one / link please ??


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Four year ago we had short listed two motorhomes, the Frankia and the Carthago. In the end we opted for the Carthago Chic I51 because in my opinion it was better built. As with everyone else it had some teething problems, most of which were equipment related, and most vans have the same equipment. We changed the van in 2009 for our current Van and we are delighted with it. Whilst I think the the Fiat 3 ltr engine is wonderful it has been sadly let down by the on going clutchgate! that is part of the reason for buying our Opus/merc

I believe that Carthago now build on the Iveco chassis and if I were to buy a Chic again that is the Chassis I would opt for.

Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tony's Purchased?*

I notice your Avatar states a Frankia

So you bought one Tony?

TM


----------

